# Yay or Nay??



## Shoediva (Oct 5, 2004)

*Tell me what you guys think....*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 5, 2004)

Looks good on her - but I'd look like an idiot in that! LoL


----------



## Haloinrverse (Oct 5, 2004)

that is so so so cute! instant style. can you remove the sash for when the trend has died down?


----------



## donnamaryuk (Oct 5, 2004)

I like this one although i would prefer it in red and black for a Russian look.


----------



## Laura (Oct 5, 2004)

Love it.. Go Shoey! Are you gonna buy it or are you just looking??


----------



## katrink (Oct 8, 2004)

I like it, but I would never get to use it here in FL.


----------



## Californian (Oct 8, 2004)

Originally Posted by *katrink* I like it, but I would never get to use it here in FL. It's kinda hairy. LOL. haha


----------



## MARIAN (Jul 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Shoediva* *Tell me what you guys think....*

please no no no. sorry but it's so fashion victim.


----------



## tashbash (Jul 28, 2005)

*Oh I love that look! It looks so sophisticated. Also makes me think of cooler weather which makes me very happy!*


----------



## sugersoul (Jul 29, 2005)

*i admit it looks good on the model, and it's definately like a right now sort of look. however, since it's more of a trendy type of coat, u wouldn't like it as much next year, when it goes out of style



*


----------



## christymo (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh, Yay! So yummy and fall-y! Makes me think of walking in the park when the leaves are turning colors and there's that first hint of crispness in the air! Yay! Yay! Yay!


----------



## nawtylaura (Jul 30, 2005)

id like it if it didnt have the what i suspect is fake fur on it. i just think that the fake fur makes it look tacky it would be more classy without it


----------



## blondie703 (May 30, 2006)

Nay


----------



## karrieann (May 30, 2006)

It's okay but I would give it nay


----------



## michal_cohen (May 30, 2006)

its gorgeous i would take off the belt


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 2, 2006)

it's lovely.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 3, 2006)

yay, imho it's cute


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 3, 2006)

sure why not


----------



## estherika (Jun 3, 2006)

I like it...it's very European, looks classic!


----------



## mandy_ (Jun 3, 2006)

Nay, I don't really care for it.


----------



## chocobon (Jun 3, 2006)

Yay all the way




Go for it


----------



## pieced (Jun 3, 2006)

This post is like 2years old...


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 3, 2006)

i love it! gorgeous! i wish we had the kinda weather where i cud wear stuff like that


----------



## ivette (Jun 3, 2006)

beautiful coat


----------



## maggiesze1 (Jun 4, 2006)

I think it looks very pretty on the model, but I wouldn't wear it myself since I don't really like to wear fur


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 4, 2006)

I love it, but I'd only get it if it's faux fur.


----------



## Maude (Jun 4, 2006)

Nay. (sorry)


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 4, 2006)

even though this is an OLD post, i love it.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 4, 2006)

i like the concept of the outfit...not sure about the fur lining and silk belt on the coat.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 4, 2006)

I like it on the model but I would be too short for it.


----------

